# vbulliten vs phpbb



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

i'm looking into these bbs cuz i'm going to be setting one up for a group i'm a part of very soon.

i've used phpbb but never vbulliten.  i like phpbb, but i'm wondering about a comparison.  has anyone used both that has an opinion?

i'm more interested from the administrator perspective.  i've been a user on both bbs so i pretty much know that end, and they are pretty much the same.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 19, 2003)

I have used vBulletin, phpBB, invision and Woltlab, all as admin access.

vBulletin rules. If you have lots of users, it's just the best. And if you have money for it.

If money limits, go for invisionboard. I've never seen it cause problems, and some say it can handle still boards up to thousands of users as well.

phpBB is ugly. if i wanted a free one, i'd go for invision or Woltlab. I've seen one board that maybe was using phpBB and didn't look really ugly - most of them use standard skins and they scare me away. Woltlab had some problems with Safari untill v71, now Safari works fine with it and the thing running Woltlab will continue to run it. Less admin options but it works fine (I'd rather change the server it is lovated than the board structure now).


----------



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

is ugliness the only major beef you have with phpbb?  i'm not knocking.  just asking.


----------



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

one other thing.  one of the things i really like about this forum is the reply box at the bottom of each thread.  have you found that option with any other bb?


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 19, 2003)

you can add quickreply to the template. so that is applicable to all of the boards.

ugliness is one thing. another thing is i haven't seen anything particularly brilliant or great in phpBB. it does what the other boards do too (invision, wolt). phpBB just doesn't feel best of them. that's just my impression and i'm sure many disagree with me about it.


----------



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

well as of now, yours is the only impression besides my own that i have to go by.  thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 19, 2003)

I have installed all the major free boards (PHPbb, Invision, Woltlab) on my server for my Dad's company to test out (they want to use one). I can't give out the URL, but if you have PHP/MySQL installed on your computer, you could do this too


----------



## Sogni (Jul 19, 2003)

Don't mean to barge in, but the subject made me want to ask a somewhat related question...

We're converting from Yahoo Groups, and well, some people like getting mails for everything posted (either subscribe to forums, or all)...

Anyone know if any board software has such an option - or addon?

We have phpbb, but haven't started actively using it.


----------



## cfleck (Jul 19, 2003)

we are doing the exact same thing!  small world.  that is the one concern people have had about the change.  its that they wont get email every time someone make a post anywhere.

i havent seen anything yet.  for the record, i'm looking very intently into "invision power board" as it seems to be phpbb + some.  you may want to check it  out.  their mods seem to be organized a bit better.  

sorry if i did a "no i dont know anything about what your doing so here is something else" reply, but it sounds like you aren't "set" on phpbb yet.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 25, 2003)

Basically all of them allow you to click to select to receive or not receive updates of the threads via email. I set woltlab to send an email as default of new posts, and I think it would be possible somehow to add as well the new post to the thread - i have preferred leaving the updates receivers to come manually to read the news.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 26, 2003)

thanks,
nah, phpbb is what's installed and we're playing with at the moment - I wouldn't say it's set in stone. 

I donno, but I think people want to be able to reply to the current topic via email (not go to a forum and reply), which to me is kind silly but...


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

While we're on the topic, why does the quick reply box on _this_ board not automatically subscribe me to the thread?  I can't imagine all the responses I've missed because I didn't get email notifications of replies.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 26, 2003)

Because the quick reply box on this forum is a 'code hack'. I suspect that this fact just slipped by Scott when he was implementing it. PM him and point it out


----------



## Sogni (Jul 27, 2003)

I've made it a habit of hitting the "Subscribe to this thread" imideatly after I post a reply.


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm usually gone before that, though.

I submit a reply and try to be back on the search results page before it loads.  That way, large pages won't remove the results page from my cache, and I can go back and find new posts that wouldn't be new anymore if the page were refreshed.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 27, 2003)

I open the threads in a new tab (or window), that way I don't have to worry about the results page.


----------



## Ebanon (Feb 17, 2009)

You may use phpbb. It's easy to install blogging system for PHP and MySQL. Sinlge and multy-user modes. Bloly is installed on thousands servers world wide. Bloly blog script is based on simple templates. It's very easy to adjust Bloly Blog to fit any design of any website.......


----------

